# Security Check/Work permit



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all,

So i applied for a semi government entity in dubai in may. I gave them my passport copy and was told that a security clearance is being done, this took around 7 weeks until I got a positive response. Thereafter i signed the employment agreement and provided the company required documents for employment visa, this was done one 21 july 2013 and i am still waiting until today.

does the immigration department do a security check in addition to the one that was done. Is the visa process taking long time because it is a semi government entity? Can I still be rejected although a security check was done by the company and I have signed the agreement?

Many thanks


----------

